#ubuntu-cz-meeting 2011-05-26
* vojtech_t changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz-meeting to:  Téma pro #ubuntu-cz-meeting je: Kanál pro online setkávání české komunity Ubuntu | Podpora pro Ubuntu se nachází v kanále #ubuntu-cz | Následující setkání: Čtvrtek 26.5. 20:00 SELČ | Log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Program:
* vojtech_t changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz-meeting to:  Téma pro #ubuntu-cz-meeting je: Kanál pro online setkávání české komunity Ubuntu | Podpora pro Ubuntu se nachází v kanále #ubuntu-cz | Následující setkání: Čtvrtek 26.5. 20:00 SELČ | Log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Program: 1. Reakce na Ubuntu Release Party v Ostravě 2. Feedback pro fórum 3. Sdružení Ubuntu
<h00ked> :)
<^Chinese_soup> chcete mi rict, ze je tohle proste jen freenode?
<^Chinese_soup> to jste meli rict drive
<vojtech_t> a to něco mění?
<Chinese_soup> jop, to, ze nejsem na serveru dvakrat :-)
<Tadeas_Parik> tak 15 minut a začnem...
<Richard_Golias> Ok
<Honza-m> Však už taky netrpělivě čekáme :)
<spermosh> odpocitavani?
<spermosh> jedem...
<Tadeas_Parik> ok
<h00ked> hus :D
<spermosh> :D
<spermosh> teda, me sem nalakas na osmou a nic neni
<Tadeas_Parik> Tak vás tady všechny vítáme a pomalu začnem, snad dorazí více lidí.
<TomasBrincil> tu ;o)
<Tadeas_Parik> Začnu s dnešním programem:
<spermosh> prezencka nebude? :D
<vojtech_t> mimochodem program je i v topicu
<Tadeas_Parik> ok, tak program máte v topicu :-)
<Tadeas_Parik> začneme Release Párty v Ostravě
<vojtech_t> ale napsat ho můžeš :)
<Tadeas_Parik> ;-)
<Tadeas_Parik> 1) Release Párty v Ostravě
<Tadeas_Parik> 2) fórum a vaše připomínky, nápady apod., prostě zpětná vazba
<Tadeas_Parik> 3) sdružení - menší agitka
<TomasBrincil> 4) videocast Ubuntu ;o)
<Tadeas_Parik> ok :-)
<Tadeas_Parik> 5) seznam notebooků na fóru - to si vezme h00ked
<h00ked> jop :)
<TomasBrincil> +1
<Tadeas_Parik> další nápady vítány
<spermosh> -1
<spermosh> +1
<spermosh> kua
<spermosh> ale nejsem na foru :D
<Chinese_soup> h00ked: takze seznam vysel? :)
<h00ked> i k 1) mam potom co rict ;)
<Tadeas_Parik> ok, tak můžem?
<h00ked> Chinese_soup: vysel, jen jeste nemam dodelane
<h00ked> ja myslim ze jo
<vojtech_t> všem jen pro jistotu opakuji, že se tento kanál veřejně loguje, tak neříkejte nic, co nechcete vidět na internetu
<Tadeas_Parik> tak to si nechte k bodu 5 :-D
<Tadeas_Parik> ok, tak jedem
<Tadeas_Parik> tak se přiznejte, kdo byl v Ostravě a jak jste to sledovali...
<h00ked> :)
<Honza-m> Já byl
<Tadeas_Parik> já za sebe musím říci, že jsme byli velmi mile překvapeni,kolik lidí se tam sešlo
<h00ked> no ja bych chtel rict neco k reseni problemu co jsme tam delali
<Tadeas_Parik> ok, povídej
<ajtak691> já bych tam rád dorazil kdyby to nebylo na druhý straně republiky
<Tadeas_Parik> ajtak691: my jsme taky cestovali ;-)
<vojtech_t> ajtak691: my jsme jeli až z prahy :)
<zeminem> ale nematurovali...
<Richard_Golias> Já v době konání ještě používal Win7 :)
<Tadeas_Parik> ok, h00ked, co jsi chtěl říct k té části, kde se řešili problémy?
<los> Richard_Golias: také tak..
<h00ked> meli jsme vyclenenou mistost pro reseni problemu na donesenych noteboocich. Bylo to tusim predem receno? a bylo fajn, ze se tam seslo tolik lidi a nebali se ozvat se a chtit resit problemy, za ten den co jsem tam vysedaval jsme tam vyresili tusim kolem 20 notebooku, coz je fajn, nevyresili jsme snad jen jeden.
<Tadeas_Parik> Richard_Golias: tak vítej přeběhlíku :-)
<h00ked> myslim, ze se to celkem chytlo a bylo by fajn, delat to i do budoucna, je videt, ze se lidi ozvou, donesou a za vyreseni jsou radi, jednoho jsem tam dokonce pretahl, ikdyz na kubuntu :)
<TomasBrincil> Richard_Golias: Znám z twitteru ;o)
<Richard_Golias> Tadeas_Patrik: Díky za uvítání. Těší mě. :)
<Honza-m> h00ked: Souhlas
<Tadeas_Parik> h00ked: no já myslím, že s podobným okénkem se dá počítat i do budoucna
<Tadeas_Parik> celkově, co ty prezentace, jak se vám to líbilo?
<Richard_Golias> TomasBrincil: Však mi tvé jméno bylo taky povědomé. :)
<Tadeas_Parik> potažmo pro ty co tam nebyli, pak ty následné recenze?
<Honza-m> Tadeas_Parik: Prezentace byly skvělé, obvzláště ta o Xubuntu. Jen ta o Kubuntumírně zaostávala..
<Amynka> prezentace o xubuntu?
<Amynka> to sem se vratila v case o 3 roky?
<vojtech_t> Amynka: release party v ostravě
<Amynka> hm spis 6
<Amynka> vojtech_t: to existuje furt neco jako xubuntu?
<Amynka> ja myslla ze to umrelo s edubuntu
<Tadeas_Parik> Honza-m: Kubuntu bude příště ok... je to v řešení a Martin byl fakt nervózní... ono to není jen tak tam jít a začít mluvit před lidma, když na to nejste zvyklí...
<Honza-m> Amynka: Jo, a dokonce tam jde strčit panel doprostřed obrazovky!!
<Tadeas_Parik> a pro něj to byla premiéra
<vojtech_t> Amynka: to furt všechno existuje, i edubuntu pořád žije
<Amynka> Honza-m: skvely.. je potreba nahnat do linuxu hloupe uzitavetele co si budou hrat s panelem
<h00ked> tjn, bylo to na nem znat, ale popral se s tim celkem uspesne :)
<Amynka> vojtech_t: to je kruty.. se tu jeste neco dozvim :D
<Honza-m> @Tadeas_Parik To naprosto chápu. I tak třeba mého kamaráda přesvědčil o Kubuntu :D
<Tadeas_Parik> Honza-m: třeba mně to nevadí, prezentuju celkem často, ale nervozita tam pořád je, taková ta zdravá :-)
<Amynka> vojtech_t: jak to dopadlo ta release party?
<Tadeas_Parik> ok, někdo další, nějaký názor postřeh?
<h00ked> mozna by to chtelo akorat jinou restauraci priste :D
<vojtech_t> Amynka: skvěle přišlo kolem 50 lidí
<zeminem> bohužel jsem se nemohl účastnit, ale celkově byl ohlas velmi kladný
<Amynka> Tadeas_Parik: tebe zivi sap ?
<Tadeas_Parik> Amynka: jj
<Tadeas_Parik> Amynka: pročpak?
<Amynka> Tadeas_Parik: to znamena ze tomu delas technickou podporu?
<vojtech_t> jinak pro všechny, pokud jste nezaznamenali, tak fotogalerie -- https://picasaweb.google.com/LiberixOPS/UbuntuNattyReleaseParty# a reportáž -- http://www.linuxexpres.cz/aktuality/ubuntu-release-party-ostravska-akce-u-prilezitosti-vydani
<Tadeas_Parik> ne, mám na starost development, vyvoj modulu pro zákazníka...
<Amynka> boze ten oblicej
<Amynka> na ty fotce znam
<vojtech_t> Amynka: který?
<h00ked> ja tam jsem nastesti jen jak odchazim dverma.. :D
<Amynka> vojtech_t: no ten od Tadeas_Parik :)
<Tadeas_Parik> Amynka: copak :-D, další? ;-)
<Chinese_soup> je to skola a davaji pred interpunkci mezeru, fujky - https://picasaweb.google.com/LiberixOPS/UbuntuNattyReleaseParty#5604364106036988066
<Amynka> Tadeas_Parik: nevim zda se mi ze te znam..
<Amynka> ty jo ti lidi vypadaj
<Amynka> jako normalni lidi
<Amynka> co o linuxu nic nevi..
<Amynka> to je husty :)
<vojtech_t> hláška dne :)
<vojtech_t> má ještě někdo něco k release party?
<Amynka> uz dostanu ban co?
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> jen ze ja si priste objednam pizzu :D
<vojtech_t> vzhledem k tomu, že tahle byla opravdu úspěch, tak na 100 % počítáme s podzimní release party
<Tadeas_Parik> h00
<Tadeas_Parik> h00ked: má slova
<zeminem> opět morava?
<pan_Filuta> znovu v Ostrave?
<vojtech_t> a tentokrát už ne v ostravě, tak daleko už se mi jezdit nechce :)
<Tadeas_Parik> zeminem: kdo ví
<Amynka> ja pridu na dalsi buntu neco
<zeminem> super ;-) ... napůl
<Richard_Golias> Brnooo :)
<Honza-m> No tak, Ostrava je skvělé místo :D
<Amynka> kdyz to bude v praze
<Amynka> :D
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: ale v Pze to nebude, ne?
<zeminem> co Plzeň?
<Tadeas_Parik> Honza-m: o tom žádná, bylo to tam fajn
<vojtech_t> Richard_Golias: v brně je v listopadu Alt a na tom budeme
<h00ked> ja bych byl pro ty tvaruzky, jak jsme se bavili po ceste :)
<Amynka> h00ked: ty si jel do ostravy na ubuntu release party?
<vojtech_t> záleží na tom, kde seženeme nějaký vhodný prostor
<Tadeas_Parik> h00ked: nějak to dopadne, zatím je brzo
<h00ked> Amynka: jop
<Richard_Golias> vojtech_t: tak to abych si pozjišťoval o čem ten Alt bude
<Amynka> h00ked: to je uchylny to je neco jako fanousci jezdi z afotbalem
<Amynka> klesl si u me
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> Amynka: taky jezdim :D
<Amynka> h00ked: kdybys tam prednasel
<Amynka> nebo neco takovyho
<Amynka> ale..
<Amynka> h00ked: coze?...
<h00ked> ja resil problemy :)
<ajtak69> na tu podzimní se na 90% ukážu :)
<vojtech_t> Richard_Golias: LinuxAlt už tradičně dvoudenní přednášková akce na FIT VUT
<vojtech_t> Richard_Golias: je vždycky první víkend v listopadu, prostě obecně linuxové/oss přednášky linuxalt.cz
<Tadeas_Parik> něco bude, dáme určitě vědět.... ale počítáme s tím, že zase pojedem a uděláme si z Phy výlet :-)
<Tadeas_Parik> ok, někdo další něco k release párty?
<zeminem> Doufám, že někam sem na Plzeňsko, protože tady je to nějaké nenavštěvované, nebo se mi zdá... :)
<Richard_Golias> vojtech_t: Díky za info. Doteď to šlo vše kolem mě jelikož jsem se o linux nijak zvlášť nezajímal. Až poté co jsem si pořídil telefon s Androidem a vyšlo nové Ubuntu.
<vojtech_t> takže můžeme k bodu dva?
<Honza-m> vojtech_t: Určitě
<Tadeas_Parik> ok
<bohous> btw .. nechci byt hnidopich, ale na foru uplne v pravym dolnim rohu je strednik (a nema tam byt) a je tam dlouho
<vojtech_t> Tadeas_Parik: kdo mlčí, souhlasí, pokračuj
<bohous> * v levym dolnim rohu, omlouvam se :)
<TomasBrincil> IP tracking doktora! :D
<h00ked> bohous: to je nova moda :D
<Tadeas_Parik> tak tady bych rád věděl, váše návrhy, co by se dalo zlepšit, případně něco dalšího kostruktivního...
<Amynka> TomasBrincil: nemas se ucit na maturitu?
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: toho mi nepřipomínej
<TomasBrincil> :D
<vojtech_t> bohous: kouknu do zdrojáku, kde se tam mrcha vzal
<TomasBrincil> maturita jsem dělal včera :-P
<zeminem> bohous: tak toho jsem si nikdy nevšiml.. .:D
<TomasBrincil> příští tejden jen státní testy - formalita
<zeminem> TomasBrincil: hodně štěstí, jdu do toho s tebou... :)
<bohous> zeminem: je tam fakt dlouho, ja cekal, kdy si toho nekdo prvni vsimne az jsem to cekani nevydrzel :D
<Tadeas_Parik> tak kdo má co k fóru - návrhy, připomínky, stížnosti... všechno sem :-D
<zeminem> řešilo se to vyhledávání?
<TomasBrincil> zeminem: potom, případně PM, jabber, mail ;o)
<Richard_Golias> Na fóru se ještě aktivně nezapojuji, tak teď budu radši mlčet. :)
<TomasBrincil> Jde zakázat přispívat?
<Tadeas_Parik> tak povídejte, nestyďte se... je to pro vás...
<Honza-m> Fórum mi vždycky přišlo skvělé, odpovědi do hodiny, a hlavně ochota lidí řešit problémy..
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: ano jde, pouze se dívat
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: to je jedna možnost :-D
<TomasBrincil> Tak jsem pro to, aby to dostal Doktor :)
<zeminem> mluvilo se totiž (už je to dýl) o zlepšení vyhledávání a že se to bude probírat nepletu-li se na release párty, tak mě zajímá, jestli na to došlo...
<zeminem> TomasBrincil: myslím, že ten už se neukáže
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: jestli mě ještě jednou vytočí, tak to bude raz dva...
<TomasBrincil> No, to co jsem dneska četl mi přišli zbytečně histerické :)
<los> Nikdy jsem na na forum nepřispíval nikdy jsem nepoužíval interní vyhledávač, vždy jen google a jsem spokojen většinou jsem našel vše co jsem hledal..
<TomasBrincil> My jsme ti rozumnější...
<TomasBrincil> los: God bless you...
<zeminem> poslouchá mě někdo? :D
<TomasBrincil> Více takových uživatelů...
<TomasBrincil> zeminem: Jo, ale nikdo se nechce vyjadřova t:D
<Honza-m> Souhlasím s los , taky vyhledávám většinou jenom přes google -> site:forum.ubuntu.cz
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: máš k tomu něco, co píše zeminem?
<vojtech_t> hm, středník v php kódu se hledá fakt špatně
<TomasBrincil> K vyhledávání mám asi nejblíž já, ale tohle prostě není momentálně v našich silách...
<h00ked> vojtech_t: to bude nekde ve footeru
<pan_Filuta> vytvořil jsem si pro fórum google custom search; funguje to dobře, jen je škoda, že nejdou filtrovat podpisy
<Richard_Golias> los: Taky tak. Na forum ubuntu se vždycky dostanu přes Google. :)
<los> jako začátečník co začal Ubuntu používat před měsícem si vystačím většinou i s Wiki.. :-)
<vojtech_t> h00ked: ono jde o to, že v php kódu je středníků jak nasráno
<h00ked> jj vim, uz to hledam :)
<zeminem> vojtech_t: :D
<TomasBrincil> To byl jeden z návrhů - nahradit to vyhledávání smfka vyhledáváním googlu..
<zeminem> TomasBrincil: Což by nebylo možná od věci... :)
<pan_Filuta> můžete zkusit tohle
<pan_Filuta> http://www.google.cz/cse/home?cx=006393406256422253967:mxhru_q9_jm
<Honza-m> TomasBrincil: To by bylo rozumné..
<bohous> ja teda vyhledavam forovym vyhledavacem a podle me funguje rozumne
<pan_Filuta> jsou tam různé filtry, takže se nedostanete na stránku, která má formátování pro tis
<pan_Filuta> *tisk
<bohous> ale googlem samozrejme taky
<pan_Filuta> aod
<TomasBrincil> Sry, za OT, ale...
<TomasBrincil> Bug reports are typically...
<TomasBrincil> responded to in a timely fashion
<TomasBrincil> resolved to my satisfaction
<TomasBrincil> >>>handled respectfully<<< Jak byste přeložili tuhle větu? Zacházeno s respektem? Je to kostrbaté..
<vojtech_t> problém googlu je, že si nemůžete nastavit, v jaké kategorii se bude hledat
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: náležitě vyřešeny
<vojtech_t> pokud přejít na google, tak jen jako alternativu, ne zcela nahradit výchozí vyhledávání
<TomasBrincil> Potok a stet, to jsou návštěvy ;o) Tadeáši díky!
<TomasBrincil> vojtech_t: souhlas
<stet> nemohl jsem si nechat vase drbani ujit :D
<TomasBrincil> nebo udělat nové - vlastní. Project fulltextem db
<zeminem> vojtech_t: mluvilo se o vylepšení nebo přepracování, ale když říká Tomáš, tak to teď asi nemá smysl řešit... :)
<vojtech_t> TomasBrincil: ty mas malo prace, ze chces jeste psat vlastni vyhledavani?
<TomasBrincil> vojtech_t: já ne, ale prostě přijde mi to jako dobrý alternativa a kompromis mezi tím co je a může být...
<TomasBrincil> zeminem: Are you PHP skilled? :D
<zeminem> TomasBrincil: PHP biginner
<TomasBrincil> Jako vytvořeního vlastního hledání by neměl být problém i vložit to do šablony fora (je to prasečinka, ale dá se to). Pokud by někdo měl zájem se angažovat, udělám dozor a dáme to dokupy.
<mkiklhorn> hi all
<bohous> TomasBrincil: az mi skonci semestr, mozna bych se na to mohl podivat
<TomasBrincil> Ahoj Martine :)
<bohous> TomasBrincil: zalezi jak se mi bude chtit a jak na tom budu s case :)
<vojtech_t> jen tak mimochodem, vážně se zvažuje přechod na SMF 2.0, což znamená, že se ještě může hodně změnit
<Tadeas_Parik> mkiklhorn: ahoj!!
<TomasBrincil> bohous: To je fajn, ale pokud se neozveš, tak to bude smrdět další měsíc, než si toho někdo všimne a než se zase někdo najde :)
<TomasBrincil> bohous: Takže bych ocenil nějakou komunikaci, včas říct: "nechci/nemůžu, najdi si někoho..."
<bohous> TomasBrincil: to klidne muze, protoze nejdriv chci v klidu slozit zkousky
<TomasBrincil> Jasný, tomu rozumim ;o)
<bohous> TomasBrincil: rikam to fakt predbezne, kdyz si nekoho najdes / nahodou se prihlasi / nic proti tomu mit nebudu
<Tadeas_Parik> ok, někdo další něco k fóru?
<TomasBrincil> Myslim, že tu je dost lidí z "oboru" a někoho nemůže být problém...
<TomasBrincil> *najít
<bohous> TomasBrincil: taky si myslim
<zeminem> jo také byla řeč o změně designu (to už je dost dávno)... to už je pasé?
<bohous> TomasBrincil: az slozim zkouzky, tak se pripadne ozvu jestli ano/ne
<vojtech_t> zeminem: není, ale někdo ho musí udělat (a to nejlépe právě pro smf 2)
<TomasBrincil> bohous: Super, napiš mi na me@tomasbrincil.cz, já to pouštím pro teď z hlavy, až budeš mít čas napiš a zařídíme se podle toho ;o)
<zeminem> chce se vlastní design, nebo podobný ubuntu.com?
<bohous> TomasBrincil: ok, nekam si to poznamenam
<TomasBrincil> Vzhled je taky jen o tom, aby se někdo našel... :D
<vojtech_t> zeminem: smyslem je design "kompatibilní" s tím, co je na ubuntu.cz ale jinak v podstatě vlastní (protože ubuntuforums.org taky nový nemají, tak není co "kopírovat")
<zeminem> a předpokládám, že nebudete chtít dělat pomocí šablony, ale ručně? :)
<mkiklhorn> prechod na smf 2 stejne bude nutny, 1.x nebude podporovana vecne -  btw uz mame ssh ?
<vojtech_t> mkiklhorn: ssh je už dávno
<vojtech_t> zeminem: nechápu, co tím myslíš... výstupem samozřejmě bude šablona pro smf, ale udělat ji bude třeba ručně
<zeminem> myslel jsem předělat hotovou, to znamená půl práce, ale nevím jak to chodí v ubuntu master clubu, jestli si to chcete psát sami... :)
<zeminem> ale ono o to vlastně ani nejde, ani mi ta informace k ničemu nebude...
<vojtech_t> zeminem: tak my nic nemáme, tak není z čeho vycházet (kromě nějakých výchozích pro smf)
<TomasBrincil> samozřejmě, že upravit stávající nebo jinou šablonu je ideální řešení...
<h00ked> ted budu chvili away, pak na me bliknete az budu potreba, resim problem ;)
<zeminem> určitě by google nějaké hezké našel
<TomasBrincil> zeminem: zkus ;o)
<vojtech_t> zeminem: budeme jen rádi :)
<bohous> TomasBrincil: btw co se vam na tom soucasnem hledani tak nelibi?
<TomasBrincil> bohous: To není otázka na mě, já jsem to nikdy nepoužil. :-P
<zeminem> no nemám v sobě moc designéra, ale první co na mě vykouklo: http://themebot.com/free-website-templates/smf-themes takže něco by se i našlo...
<bohous> TomasBrincil: takze existuje nejaky racionalni duvod delat vlastni fulltext hledani ? :)
<TomasBrincil> bohous: Zkus tohle směrovat na Vojtu, myslim, že ti to vyjasní :D
<bohous> TomasBrincil: ok :D
<bohous> vojtech_t: ping
<vojtech_t> musel jsem něco řešit v #ubuntu-cz
<bohous> vojtech_t: co vas dovedlo k rozhodnuti, ze stavajici hledani nevyhovuje a je potreba udelat novy fulltext?
<vojtech_t> bohous: já nevím, jestli to je třeba, ale občas si lidé stěžovali
<mkiklhorn> lidi si pletou vyhledavaci policko s globalnim hledanim
<bohous> vojtech_t: chtelo by vedet na co, aby se podle toho ten fulltext dal udelat nove
<bohous> nicmene za sebe mohu rict, ze mi ten fulltext vicemene vyhovuje
<vojtech_t> no můžeme hodit na forum topic, ať se lidé vyjádří, co (a jestli) jim něco vadí
<mkiklhorn> a ani globalni hledani nenajde vse, vim kdyz hledam nektere svoje starsi prispevky ktere tam urcite jsou
<bohous> vojtech_t: to by mohlo byt uzitecne
<mkiklhorn> tak nakonec pomuze google se site:forum.ubuntu.cz
<bohous> mkiklhorn: mozna jsem se s tim uz taky nekdy setkal, nicmene rekl bych ze pri vetsine hledani funguje spravne
<zeminem> což neznají všichni...
<vojtech_t> možná by stačilo upravit stránku s výsledky -- přidat tam něco jako "nenašli jste, co jste hledali? zkuste vyhledat s google" a přidat tam okénko na google custom search
<pan_Filuta> ukázka - http://goo.gl/TXLrY :)
<Tadeas_Parik> mkiklhorn: jinak díky za tip :-)
<zeminem> no takto je to třeba na jakpsatweb.cz a myslím, že to není zlé...
<vojtech_t> ok, hodíme na fórum topic, kde zjistíme, jestli lidé mají nějak moc problémů s vyhledáváním a pak anketu, jak (a jestli) google začlenit
<vojtech_t> ok?
<bohous> jj, takovahle alternativa je urcite dobra
<bohous> vojtech_t: urcite ;)
<vojtech_t> něco dalšího k fóru?
<Tadeas_Parik> oki, tak poskočíme dál, nebo je tu něco dalšího?
<zeminem> a co dát "radio" k vyhledávání
<zeminem> a přepnutí vyhledávácího mechanismu...
<zeminem> buď pomocí fóra nebo poamocí googlu
<bohous> zeminem: to by mohla byt jedna polozka v ankete
<zeminem> radio myslím punťu :)
<vojtech_t> my víme
<zeminem> ok
<ajtak69> jsem pro
<vojtech_t> tohle už bych pak nechal na fórum
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: jsem pro
<zeminem> jasný, to jsem jen tak nadhodil
<mkiklhorn> v topicu vidim  jen 3body konversation je slepý nebo jich tam vic neni?
<Tadeas_Parik> mkiklhorn: oficiálně byly jenom tři
<mkiklhorn> ok
<Tadeas_Parik> takže bod tři - sdružení? ok, můžem?
<petulko> ahojte
<h00ked> jj jen do toho
<mkiklhorn> hoj
* vojtech_t changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz-meeting to:  Téma pro #ubuntu-cz-meeting je: Kanál pro online setkávání české komunity Ubuntu | Podpora pro Ubuntu se nachází v kanále #ubuntu-cz | Následující setkání: Čtvrtek 26.5. 20:00 SELČ | Log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Program: 1. Reakce na Ubuntu Release Party v Ostravě 2. Feedback pro fórum 3. Sdružení Ubuntu 4. Ubuntu videocast 5. Databáze notebooků
<Tadeas_Parik> ok, tak tady bych udělal menší agitku, nedávno jsem se dozvěděl, že je nás žalostně málo...
<Tadeas_Parik> takže jednoduše... kdo by chtěl být oficiální členem sdružení? samozřejmě to něco stojí...
<Tadeas_Parik> dodám link
<Tadeas_Parik> http://sdruzeni.ubuntu.cz/
<zeminem> je nás málo je myšleno členů?
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: kolik nás teď je?
<Tadeas_Parik> zeminem: ano
<vojtech_t> mmt
<Tadeas_Parik> ten odkaz berte jako rozcestník... je tam toho více...
<vojtech_t> aktuálně má sdružení nějakých 30 členů
<Tadeas_Parik> no tak to vidíte :-)
<Tadeas_Parik> teď nebudeme řešit přihlášky, formulář je tady http://sdruzeni.ubuntu.cz/clenstvi
<zeminem> co to obnáší? dávat peníze do sdružení? a kolik, protože jelikož jsem student, tak je pro mě každá koruna přirozeně drahá... :(
<Tadeas_Parik> potažmo odkaz na něj
<vojtech_t> roční členský příspěvek je 200 Kč
<vojtech_t> jinak žádné povinnosti nejsou
<petulko> a ake su vyhody ?
<Tadeas_Parik> petulko:
<Tadeas_Parik> petulko: ano
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: můžeš to vypsat
<mkiklhorn> navrh: zvysit rocni prispevek a studenti sleva 50%
<vojtech_t> moc jich není
<vojtech_t> mkiklhorn: navrhuj na schůzi
<vojtech_t> výhody: můžete od nás dostat zadarmo samolepky, co tiskneme (a to poštou až domů), když budete chtít ubuntí knihu, členům ji prodáváme se slevou (za nákupku)
<Tadeas_Parik> vojtech_t: no nějaké jsou ;-)
<Tadeas_Parik> ale hlavně se pomůže ubuntu v ČR
<zeminem> je někde link na ty členy, nebo je to tajné? :)
<vojtech_t> zeminem: hm, seznam členů veřejně nikde není
<vojtech_t> ale ti, kteří jsou na fóru, to mají napsané
<mkiklhorn> na webu jen vybor a predseda: http://sdruzeni.ubuntu.cz/organy
<Tadeas_Parik> zeminem: kdo to chce mít viditelně, tak proč ne... ale nemůžem to dělat bez souhlasu...
<zeminem> nejde o to se chlubit, jen jsem se chtěl podívat... :)
<zeminem> mimojiné o tom jak je ubunťáků žalostně málo... ten návrh na plakát co byl na fóru nebyl schválen?
<vojtech_t> ubunťáků je celkem dost, ale těch aktivnějších a "zúčastněnějších" je málo
<zeminem> takže teď jde o to přinutit ubuntu uživatele stát se oficiálním členem...
<Tadeas_Parik> zeminem: to ani tak ne... ale ano, bodlo by to.... hlavní je ta aktivita
<zeminem> jenže většina lidí myslím nebude chtít pokud k tomu nebudou mít důvod...
<spermosh> osobne nejsem clenem a rozhodne do niceho nechci byt nucen ;)
<spermosh> ani nepotrebuji duvod byt clenem, jen vedet, ze to k necemu je dobre...
<Tadeas_Parik> spermosh: nikoho nuceně neorganizujeme... je to jen "reklama"
<bohous> me by se libili samolepky :D
<zeminem> že bych se stal členem jen kvůli samolepkám? :D :D
<spermosh> Tadeas_Parik: ja vim, ze ne...zeminem chce prinutit a proti tomu jsem se ohradil ;)
<bohous> muzu si je jeste vubec obednat jak je napsano na wiki?
<spermosh> me by se libilo tricko :D
<bohous> spermosh: to mas i bez clenstvi
<zeminem> spermosh: to jsem napsal trošku blbě, ale myšlenka byla myslím jasná... ;-)
<spermosh> ja vim, joke
<Tadeas_Parik> spermosh: triko přes ElitChoice... odkaz  http://www.elitechoice.cz/cz/domu/, pro aktivní členy jsou tam slevy
<ajtak69> mě by se třeba líbil noťas s 3D logem na víku "ubuntu" :-D
<Chinese_soup> vojtech_t: duvod sice nechapu, ale nevadi :)
<Tadeas_Parik> ok, takže teď případně víte, co a jak... ještě něco ke sdružení?
<Tadeas_Parik> jinak se přesouváme dál
<TomasBrincil> To už jsem já?
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: asi ano
<TomasBrincil> Ok :)
<TomasBrincil> takže, videocasting!
<TomasBrincil> Všichni nadšeně tleskají!
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: pak na me blikni az skoncis ;)
<TomasBrincil> A chtějí se podělit o své zkušenost! :D
<TomasBrincil> Ne, asi znáte Jono Bacona
<TomasBrincil> kdo ne, ať rychle googlí
<TomasBrincil> má pravidelné sezení na ustream.tv
<TomasBrincil> kdo nezná ať googlí
<TomasBrincil> je to sezení, kde odpovídá v reálném čase na dotazy, které mu jsou pokládány
<TomasBrincil> on má oficiální post manažera ubuntu komunity
<TomasBrincil> a tímhle způsobem se snaží komunikovat se širší veřejností
<TomasBrincil> to mě inspirovalo k nápadu videocastu...
<TomasBrincil> Nebylo by to tolik podobné jako dělá Jono, spíš by šlo o měsíční, čtrnáctideník toho co se děje, událo, uděje
<zeminem> live?
<TomasBrincil> nn
<zeminem> takže něco jako živě.cz?
<TomasBrincil> Nějaké zakulisní věci, vejšplechty, jako obohacení
<TomasBrincil> ano něco jako živě.cz
<TomasBrincil> prostě přeřikané novinky, doplněné o subjektivní názor někoho ze sdružení
<TomasBrincil> někoho koho to baví a trochu se v tom pohybuje
<TomasBrincil> nevim vůbec do čeho se pouštím, na twitteru to mělo kladné ohlasy, když jsem se ptal co si o tom lidi myslí
<TomasBrincil> to bylo ve fázi přemýšlení, jestli má cenu něco podobného dělat
<zeminem> otázka zní: bude o čem mluvit?
<TomasBrincil> teď jsem ve fázi, že mám kvalitní zázn. techniku a člověka (profíka) co je ochoten věnovat čas střihu a zpracování
<TomasBrincil> To má být předmětem této diskuze ;o)
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: takze by se to delo u tebe?
<ajtak69> zeminem: že by třeba SW novinky? :)
<TomasBrincil> Jsem ochotný tomu věnovat nějaký čas, nahrát to atd. Ale jepotřeba support ostatních lidí
<TomasBrincil> posílat návrhy atd.
<TomasBrincil> V nejhroším se odřiká ubuntu týdeník - pro začátek
<pan_Filuta> kam mám posílat návrhy?
<zeminem> na to by mohl být topic na fóru... návrhy
<TomasBrincil> me@tomasbrincil.cz
<TomasBrincil> nebo...
<TomasBrincil> Ano točilo by se to u mě, primárně - minimálně obrazová zkouška
<TomasBrincil> ale není žádný problém vzít kameru/foťák na sraz
<TomasBrincil> nebo po domluvě vyrazim do Prahy, není problém...
<vojtech_t> pardon, musím odejít
<h00ked> imho by to slo :)
<TomasBrincil> Ale zajímají mě názory
<ajtak69> já bych pro lepší orientaci (nebo jak to nazvat) prostě vytvořil nějaký rubriky
<TomasBrincil> určitě, ale stavíme na zelený louce
<TomasBrincil> určitě znáte digit
<TomasBrincil> tak něco trochu formálnějšího
<TomasBrincil> ale prostě pokec o věcech okolo ubuntu
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: s nějakým dílem rád pomůžu, bude sranda :-)
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: me pripada jako jediny problem, ze techniku mas u sebe? tak by se to delalo u tebe, nebo by se to muselo prevazet, coz taky neni idealni imho..
<zeminem> na jak dlouho by bylo jedno okénko?
<TomasBrincil> je těžké sledovat co se děje atd. Tohle by bylo shrnutí a po shlédnutí byste měli jistotu, že vám nic za "období" neuniklo
<TomasBrincil> zeminem: absolutně nemám tušení, obrazovou zkoušku plánuju na pět minut
<TomasBrincil> ale není problém podle obsahu natáhnout
<TomasBrincil> h00ked: Mám tu teď Nikoňáckou zrcadlovku co dává 720@30fps
<TomasBrincil> S kamerou mi to moc doma nešlo, tohle má přeci jen lepší světelnost s tím objektivem a většimi čočkami...
<pan_Filuta> co založil na fóru vlákno, kam by každý mohl zajímavé tipy?
<pan_Filuta> *založit
<pan_Filuta> *zasílat :-/ :-)
<TomasBrincil> to by určitě šlo, ale pochybuji o tom, že by posílalo tolik lidí
<TomasBrincil> chci z toho udělat trochu show
<zeminem> aspoň něco
<TomasBrincil> rozhovory do budoucna, atd
<pan_Filuta> já bych byl pravidelný přispěvatel :)
<TomasBrincil> ale fakt je to ve fázi příprav, třeba z toho nic nebude
<zeminem> jak myslíš jako show a s kým myslíš rozhovory?
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: me bude zrcadlovka co budu mit v utery davat to same :)
<TomasBrincil> ale jsem ochotný tomu věnovat čas..
<TomasBrincil> rozhovory s lidmi z komunity
<TomasBrincil> open source, ubuntu, linux web obecně
<TomasBrincil> Petr Krčmář, Miro Hrončok, nebo na požádání někam vyrazit..
<TomasBrincil> h00ked: bude dělat řidiče ;o)
<zeminem> mezi obyčejné lidi... :)
<TomasBrincil> no pokud by byl zájem proč ne
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: vyraž za Dr.Fuss :-D
<zeminem> :D
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: pokud zaplatis spotrebu :D
<TomasBrincil> :-P
<TomasBrincil> Zájímaj mě teda názory...
<zeminem> Tadeas_Parik: nedávej za to Dr. tečku, nejsem si tím totiž úplně jist...
<ajtak69> h00ked: to zaplatí komunita ne? :-D proč myslíš že se hledaj členové :-D
<h00ked> jo tak, takze budu moct mit tezkou nohu jo? :D
<zeminem> TomasBrincil: Myslím si, že je to dobrá myšlenka, ale trošku se bojím realizace a potom úspěchu...
<Tadeas_Parik> ajtak69: zklamu tě, vše si platíme ze svého
<ajtak69> Tadeas_Parik: bylo to myšleno jako joke :)
<Tadeas_Parik> ajtak69: i tu Ostravu, ubytko, cestu jsme si platili sami
<Tadeas_Parik> ajtak69: já vím, ale spousta lidí to nevidí
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: kombinaci mam 16/100, takze s tezkou nohou cca 20/100 :D
<TomasBrincil> To byla sranda, uvidíme jak to dopadne :)
<h00ked> vsak jo, by nebyl problem kdyztak ;)
<TomasBrincil> Já zkusím pokud budu mít náladu o víkendu udělat pár záběrů
<TomasBrincil> a pošlu to Filipovi Oščádalovi na setříhání a nějakej final cut..
<TomasBrincil> Nabídl se, že by pomohl, tak to musíme využít :)
<TomasBrincil> Je to profík, co se tím roky živil. Dělal zvuk ve Vietcongu (hra)
<zeminem> stejně tak by se mohli natáčet třeba ty release párty a přednášky a dávat to na net...
<TomasBrincil> přesně tak :)
<zeminem> TomasBrincil: really? tak to hustý, Vetcong já rád... :D
<TomasBrincil> a třeba nějaké šoty z pražských setkání...
<Tadeas_Parik> no to bude mít Vojta radost :-D, on se tak rád ukazuje a fotí :-)
<zeminem> hlavně aby byl dobrý mikrofon, protože třeba to jak bylo v brmlabu, nebo jak se to jmenuje nebylo moc slyšet...
<Tadeas_Parik> ale já jsem pro
<mkiklhorn> z pardubickych by to bylo zajimavejsi :D
<TomasBrincil> To mám vymyšleno provizorně MP3kou do kapsy jako klopový mikforon, ale určitě Filip rád něco poradí...
<Tadeas_Parik> mkiklhorn: no zase nás nepodceňuj... víš, jak jsme párkrát dopadli :-D
<spermosh> nevim, ale tohle asi nebude nijak extra uspech...by se muselo umet natocit a tak, lidi nekoukaji na video, ktere je nudi a dobre video neni sranda umet udelat
<TomasBrincil> spermosh: Díky za podporu ;o)
<zeminem> spermosh:  musí to být krátké, nebo nesmí nastat trapná chvilka ticha...
<pan_Filuta> vždyť to není živě, můžou tam být prostřihy :)
<qwebirc33866> Poprípade tam obsadiť peknú slečnu, a môže byť ticho aj celý čas :D
<zeminem> jenže to je musí musí... počkám s čím přijde TomasBrincil po prvních testech... ;-)
<zeminem> qwebirc33866:  :D
<spermosh> TomasBrincil: nemyslel jsem to ve zlym...treba to shrnuti by nemuselo byt spatny, ale rozhovory, to si nejak neumim predstavit...
<pan_Filuta> viz http://www.youtube.com/user/thisweekinlinux
<h00ked> tak tak, kazdopadne bych udelal test a pak by se uvidelo :)
<spermosh> zeminem: tak nejak
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: btw - ty rozhovory mi celkem pripominaji gug.tv :D
<vojtech_t> jsem zpět
<Tadeas_Parik> oki, co poslední topic... aby se na to dostalo...
<h00ked> ok
<h00ked> databaze notebooku
<mkiklhorn> ad mikrofon - http://kytary.cz/omnitronic-tm-250/HN110665/
<h00ked> nekdy cca mesic a pul, dva mesice zpatky jsem udelal mensi google document, pro zjisteni typu notebooku, na kterych bezi nejen ubuntu, ale vseobecne linux
<h00ked> formular je kdyztak dostupny tady https://spreadsheets0.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?pli=1&hl=cs&hl=cs&formkey=dElVX0tteUhqdHk5RVhzZHFsdk5abEE6MQ#gid=0
<h00ked> je tam typ notebooku, operacni system a kolonka na mozne problemy plus jejich reseni
<h00ked> aktualne mame databazi cca 380 notebooku, s tim, ze nejsou protridene duplicity kompletne, ale pocitam, ze pres 250 typu to zustane
<h00ked> bohuzel uz to melo byt hotove, ale mam antibiotika, takze tomu muzu venovat jen minimum casu a abych se priznal, tak nemam jeste ani hotove selecty z db a seznam je protrideny cca z jedne tretiny
<h00ked> idea je takova tusim? ze by se udelala nejaka subdomena, kde by byl interaktivni seznam, aktualne to mam asi na 7 moznosti trideni
<h00ked> kazdopadne odkaz stale sirte, vyplnujte a preposilejte dal, cim vic tam toho bude, tim lip :)
<h00ked> mate k tomu nekdo neco?
<mkiklhorn> afk
<Tadeas_Parik> h00ked: no že už se těším, až to bude ready, abychom to mohli rozjet :-)
<h00ked> Tadeas_Parik: jj, ve stredu dobiram antibiotika, fakt mam snizenou aktivitu ;)
<Tadeas_Parik> h00ked: to já každý ráno :)
<zeminem> jak je to seřazené, to zjišťuješ i ceny a řadíš podle ceny, nebo je to jen seznam?
<h00ked> to ja taky, ale uz druhy tyden i behem celeho dne :)
<h00ked> nee ceny tam nejsou
<h00ked> je tam znacka, model, verze systemu, problemy s hw, reseni problemu
<h00ked> a jeste neco, mam to na jinem PC, takze ted presne nevim co vsechno
<pan_Filuta> tohle asi znáš - http://www.abclinuxu.cz/hardware/sestavy/notebooky
<h00ked> jj jasne
<zeminem> a nějaký náhled, nebo něco o tom booku, nebo je k výběru třeba goole? :)
<pan_Filuta> tak proč to dělat znovu? :)
<pan_Filuta> navíc tam už to má uživatelskou základnu
<h00ked> no za a) je tam dost zastaralych veci co jsem koukal, za b) mi to prijde takove... nevim
<pan_Filuta> mnohem komplexnejsi?
<zeminem> tak pro zajímavost, kolik je zatím odhadem notebooků naprosto friendly?
<h00ked> no napriklad reseni problemu pro 7.04 mi prijde celkem k nicemu apod :)
<h00ked> naprosto friendly? mozna dva? netusim
<pan_Filuta> na to je tu zas http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<h00ked> a kdyz to vezmu co sem ted nasel muj ntb co tam je, tak tam toho hodne chybi :)
<vojtech_t> pan_Filuta: to ale dělá jen canonical (teď se ale nově chystá nějaká změna)
<zeminem> tak čim víc databází, tím snad víc info, tak proč ne... :)
<h00ked> tak nejak :)
<pan_Filuta> smysluplnější mi přijde rozšiřovat tu už fungující...
<h00ked> a hlavne do tohohle budeme moct zasahovat, menit u novych verzi systemu apo
<pan_Filuta> (za poslední měsíc jsou tam desítky změn - http://www.abclinuxu.cz/History?from=40&count=40&orderBy=update&orderDir=desc&type=hardware )
<h00ked> koukal jsem, jedna z poslednich zmen z minuleho mesice bylo napr. reseni problemu na 8.04
<zeminem> co je to za změny, když je každou minutu jedna... :)
<h00ked> a uprimne, ty zmeny jsou u 95% stejneho data - kdyz se aktualizovala db :)
<pan_Filuta> jop, měl jsem poslat spíš tohle http://www.abclinuxu.cz/History?type=hardware&from=0&count=40&orderBy=update&orderDir=desc
<pan_Filuta> ale nenech se ode mě odradit :)
<h00ked> to je zase komplet hw, ale tak to je jedno :)
<h00ked> je to vlastne navrh, realizovane to je z cca 20%, takze porad se to muze zahrabat a delat misto toho neco jineho, proto to tady je ;)
<h00ked> no, nikdo nic, tak to asi muzem uzavrit :)
<Tadeas_Parik> no jestli nejsou další připomínky, návrhy, tak asi opravdu ano...
<Tadeas_Parik> někdo něco?
<vojtech_t> než se všichni rozutečete, tak bych něco měl
<TomasBrincil> pořád tu :)
<vojtech_t> jestli jste ještě nezaregistrovali, tak prosím vyplňte jednu ubuntí anketku -- http://is.gd/vnPvog
<h00ked> uz mam za sebou :)
<TomasBrincil> taky :)
<Tadeas_Parik> completed :-D
<zeminem> taky tak... :)
<h00ked> at zije twitter :)
<TomasBrincil> :D
<h00ked> no a ne? :D
<TomasBrincil> Amynka se dnes nějak neprojevue :D
<Tadeas_Parik> TomasBrincil: až moc :-D
<zeminem> volný program?
<Tadeas_Parik> zeminem: jo
<h00ked> ale logovany :)
<zeminem> h00ked: no problem
<zeminem> TomasBrincil: kolik je ti let? 19 - 20? a kam jdeš na VŠ? prague?
<h00ked> to mi pripomina kdyz uz je ta volna diskuze - wordpress sucks :D
<TomasBrincil> zeminem: Přesně tak :D
<zeminem> h00ked: :(
<h00ked> zeminem: co to?
<zeminem> mám ho rád :)
<h00ked> no ja taky... uz ne.. ale delam s nim, takze musim :D
<mkiklhorn> Nějak mne už pobolívají ruce od klávesnice a myši, ten točící gyroskopický nesmysl jsem se ovládat nenaučil, tak jsem si koupil alespoň kytaru.
<zeminem> h00ked: není to tak zlé
<h00ked> ale jo da se to.. ale je to flexibilni jen tak, jak si to sam prekodujes :D
<zeminem> mkiklhorn: poweball ? :D
<h00ked> ale na zakladni projekty mi to postacuje :)
<mkiklhorn> zeminem: jj
<zeminem> h00ked: je to blogovací no
<h00ked> da se z toho udelat i celkem slusny produkcni web, ale je to fuska :)
<zeminem> mkiklhorn: zadal jsem do google "točící gyroskopický nesmysl" a první co vyjede je powerball... :D
<zeminem> h00ked: říká se však, že nezvládá větší zátěže
<h00ked> na blog je to dobre no, ikdyz na moje osobni vybliticko obcasne sem se taky dost natrapil s upravou theme apod :)
<h00ked> no to netusim.. ale to bude mozna i trosku o nastaveni a o redundantnosti serveru?
<mkiklhorn> zeminem:  jj strejda google je fajn konzultant :D
<zeminem> jo kdybych měl stavět celou šablonu sám podle sebe, aby to nějak vypadalo, tak bych to nedal, proto upravuju hotové šablony a to mě i baví
<h00ked> no ja vzal jednu sablonu co se mi celkem libila.. a to byl ten nejvetsi problem :D
<zeminem> h00ked: nevím, nikde jsem se s tím nesetkal, ale prý to nezvládá sowtwarově jako redakční systém...
<h00ked> aaha
<h00ked> no na hackconu to necham otestovat :D
<zeminem> máš v tom nějak projekt na pochlubení se? :)
<TomasBrincil> zeminem: znám tě z fora?
<h00ked> zatim jen u sebe na localhostu
<zeminem> TomasBrincil: jo znáš
<TomasBrincil> přidej si mě na jabber
<TomasBrincil> me@tomasbrincil.cz
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: a me uz jsi autorizoval? :D
<TomasBrincil> h00ked: bys musel něco poslat :D
<h00ked> ted sem poslal
<h00ked> asi po milionte :D
<zeminem> myslíš, že si vzpomenu na přihlašovací údaje? já jako amatér se společností kde nikdo jabber nemá ho také nepoužívám
<TomasBrincil> zeminem: je čas si rozšířit obzory :-P
<zeminem> už jsem ho měl, ale nikdo koho znám ho nemá, takže pro mě zatím k ničemu... pokusím se na to přijít...
<TomasBrincil> h00ked: pošli mi tvůj, zkusíme to obráceně :D
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: h00ked@h00ked.cz
<mkiklhorn> kdo tu nema jabber ?
<h00ked> co to je jabber?
<TomasBrincil> žabér
<vojtech_t> h00ked: taky nevím
<zeminem> mkiklhorn: já :(
<Tadeas_Parik> h00ked:  vole :-D
<h00ked> jo žabér, to je ten siblej frantik
<vojtech_t> ale podle výslovnosti asi nějaká francouzská specialita
<h00ked> Tadeas_Parik: kravo :D
<ajtak69> já mám dva ale nepamatuju si ani u jednoho přihlašovací údaje :-D
<ajtak69> stejnej problém jako zeminem
<TomasBrincil> h00ked: poslal jsem autorizaci...
<zeminem> jo
<Tadeas_Parik> ajtak69: už mám hesla pěkně schovaná pod klávesnicí :-D
<zeminem> tak co, založíme znova... :D
<h00ked> neprislo.. :D
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: napsal sem ti, prislo ti to? :D
<ajtak69> Tadeas_Parik: proč mi to připomíná "klíč je pod rohožkou.." :-D
<TomasBrincil> h00ked: teď?
<h00ked> ne
<zeminem> proč nepoužíváte to hnusné zavšivené zaspamované icq?? :)
<Tadeas_Parik> ajtak69: ;-) tohle bych neudělal :-)
<h00ked> ale ostatni tam normalne mam :D
<ajtak69> zeminem: až budu mít čas :-D měl bych napsat zprávu o praxi a už asi hodinu a půl mám otevřenej prázdnej writer :-D
<ajtak69> Tadeas_Parik: já taky ne, nebál bych se ani tak o sebe ale spíš o HW :-D
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: sem si te schvalne pridal i na stary account na jabber.org
<mkiklhorn> zeminem: na jabberu taky dostanu tak 3 spamy za mesic a to jenom proto ze mam zaroven smtp transport
<h00ked> a tam to jede... to mi po.. :D
<mkiklhorn> jinak by to byla 0
<zeminem> mkiklhorn: na icq chodí žádosti na přátelství od rusáků
<vojtech_t> těch mám za den kolem deseti
<h00ked> vojtech_t: bot_sentry
<ajtak69> přesně
<h00ked> nastaveni asi pet minut a je po problemu :)
<zeminem> TomasBrincil: už tě tam mám
<mkiklhorn> na icq mam zaple autoreply ze jsem uz jenom na jabberu
<bohous> mkiklhorn: jak se na icq zapina autorepply?
<vojtech_t> jenže já mám empathy
<zeminem> bohous: je na to rozšíření (pidgin), ale je to hloupé
<h00ked> fuj empathy
<h00ked> ale tam budou taky nejaky pluginy urco :)
<mkiklhorn> klient jabbim
<zeminem> nebo to neumí moc inteligentně odpovídat, prostě jen tupé autoreply
<vojtech_t> navíc mám icq jen přes transport
<bohous> aha
<mkiklhorn> nebo skriptik v pres knihovnu oskar
<bohous> ja myslel ze existuje autorepply primo nastavit na icq.com :D
<Amynka> TomasBrincil: uz mas maturitu?
<TomasBrincil> Amynka: jn
<zeminem> částečně :D
<TomasBrincil> Amynka: ústní včera, ta těžší část..
<Amynka> jasne
<Amynka> ustni maturita je tezka
<Amynka> a ja sem
<zeminem> co jsi měl za otázku?
<Amynka> kun
<Richard_Golias> Teď už je tu volná zábava nebo jak? :)
<vojtech_t> Amynka: taky dostal ban na fóru, aby se měl čas učit
<zeminem> :D
<Amynka> vojtech_t: ja myslela ze za ty blby kecy..
<mkiklhorn> takze opet vyhledavani na foru nefunguje, google zabral (hledam perl oskar od uzivatele martin kiklhorn)
<mkiklhorn> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=26570.25
<TomasBrincil> zeminem: Z ájiny nějaký žrádlo, to jsem posral. Pak z češtiny Malýho Prince, z informatiky pravidla přístupnosti, kontignenční tabulky...
<mkiklhorn> resp. nefunguje, funguje, ale to je ten priklad nefunkcniho
<vojtech_t> Amynka: pst, maturita byla jen zástěrka :)
<TomasBrincil> vojtech_t: :-X
<vojtech_t> TomasBrincil: neboj, zejtra zase dostaneš, ať máš přes víkend čas na matiku :P
<zeminem> TomasBrincil: to já měl Harryho Pottera, programování PLC logických automatů, zdroje + filtry + stabilizátory...
<zeminem> mkiklhorn: to je taky jen tupý odpovídač?
<bohous> Amynka: tu jsi kdo na foru?
<TomasBrincil> vojtech_t: Budu mít čas natočit nějakej materiál na #ubuntucast
<TomasBrincil> zeminem: Harry Pottera jo? To u nás snad ani nešlo :D
<vojtech_t> bohous: Amynka je jen na gentoo fóru :-)
<zeminem> TomasBrincil: jo to jsem měl štěstí... :D
<mkiklhorn> zeminem, jo, ale klidne si nad tim da postavit nejaky inteligentnejsi skript
<bohous> vojtech_t: aha :)
<zeminem> TomasBrincil: ono to bylo v tom seznamu, kde bylo 600 knih a záleželo na škole co tam dá...
<zeminem> a stejně jsem to všechno podělal, nejsem moc spokojen...
<TomasBrincil> Já jsem moc nedal ájinu no :D
<TomasBrincil> A to jsem chtěl jedničku
<zeminem> ale máš jí ne? tak co... :)
<zeminem> anj jsem si nenapsal, mám místo toho matiku
<TomasBrincil> Tak dvojka taky dobrá no. U nás to maj kluci těžký, protože ve třídě nás je jen 8 a holky jsou šprtky. Takže dvojka jako nic moc a už kazíš průměry :D
<zeminem> aha tak to u nás na škole stupnice začíná dvojkou... :D
<zeminem> 1 má bůh a 1- učitel... :)
<vojtech_t> von má dvojku a může se z toho zcvoknout...
<TomasBrincil> To byla otázka cti :D
<vojtech_t> já měl taky dvojku z češtiny a nikdy to nikoho nezajímalo...
<zeminem> co já tu ještě dělám s trojkou z elektroniky a automatizace... :(
<h00ked> ja mel z cestiny 3 :D
<TomasBrincil> Češtinu jsem povodil na plnej počet bodů xD
<TomasBrincil> Ale doteď mi není jasný jak :D
<zeminem> tak to u nás měl jen jeden... .:D
<h00ked> njn, tak vy to mate trochu jednodussi :D
<TomasBrincil> h00ked: jasněě :D
<vojtech_t> to já dělal ještě normální maturitu
<h00ked> mel si cca 160 autoru, ktere si musel kompletne umet? :D
<zeminem> teď děláme nenormální, to je pravda
<h00ked> mozna min, nevim kolik je tech blbcu co pisou knizky :D
<vojtech_t> spíš víc
<zeminem> přijdu si tu mezi váma jako blbec... :D
<TomasBrincil> zeminem: To víš samej jadernej fyzik :D
<h00ked> nevite nekdo, proc si ja blbec zalohuju 80GB na dropboxu, kdyz to mam synchronizovane na vsech PC? :D:D
<zeminem> můžu si k tobě něco ulžit, když máš tolik místa? :)
<vojtech_t> no nic, mějte se tu a dobrou noc
<zeminem> potřebuju udělatt zálohu webu... :D
<h00ked> no uz tam mam sotva 20GB :D
<zeminem> no neboj, facebook to není... :D
<TomasBrincil> Takhle udělám prd, mějte se holky, dobrou. Jsem na #ubuntu-cz Zkusim udělat nějakej matroš na ten ubuntucast
<zeminem> zatím
<Tadeas_Parik> budu na fóru, zatím
<zeminem> taky jdu... pic
#ubuntu-cz-meeting 2011-05-28
<karikari> hello
<Tomas> zdravím :)
